# Undervolt HP Pavilion 15 , constant EDP OTHER in ring !



## NoumannomiAh (Aug 14, 2021)

HI! I unlocked my CPU i510300H in laptop HP-Pavilion 15 dk1056wm......
Specs are here, *HP Pavilion 15 DK1056 Gaming Laptop in Pakistan (paklap.pk)*
I upgraded so I have 16 GB RAM and 2TB Hard disk, rest are the same.
And started undervolting after 2 weeks of buying it and getting frustrated of the temps and locked CPU,
These are the results:

Before undervolting :
I was getting *96 C (constant) 98 C* and even *100 C* cpu temps while heavy gaming like in  GTA V(no graphics mod and default graphics settings) or COD Warzone with FPS fluctuation and thermal throttling. GPU is fine (GTX 1650 mobile).Also note that I have just bought the laptop 2 weeks before and was facing these issues but my friend told me that every Pavilion user has this temp so it is normal but I was concerned and finally found a way to unlock the cpu.

After undervolting :
I am getting temps around in *75 C - 84 C* in *GTA V redux *Very high in game settings (grass quality at normal) with constant 60 FPS and no thermal throttling .I also tested *Rise of the Tomb Raider* and *Assassin's Creed 4 Black flag *and the temps were mostly in 60's and 70's. Unfortunately , I couldn't test *warzone* due to its heavy update recently but I will and will share here if required .

Now the main thing,I read some threads to get more information and tested many settings differently. I will attach log files of Throttlestop and also its settings .There are *three log* files *1. GTA V REDUX , 2. Cinebench multi core test , 3. Cinebench single core test.* I constantly get *EDP OTHER limit* in Ring Section(Screenshot provided). You will also see Thermal limit but that's just because of Cinebench and not the games fault!
I have some main questions to ask :

*1.*How much can I undervolt my CPU core and CPU cache(safer level) ? How do I know I have reached the perfect limit for best performance and temps?
*2.*Why do I have constant Power Status Change(in log) even though I'm playing on AC Adapter(150 W) and 100% battery and power saving is disabled?
*3.*Why does Rise of the Tomb Raider cause GPU Power limit throttling and FPS drops in some areas? Same case happened today with Watch Dogs 1(2014). NOTE THAT Tomb Raider and Watch dogs ,both are pirated versions ! SO bugs are expected !

Let me know the changes I can further make in ThrottleStop for improvement. Any help is appreciated ! Thanks in advance!


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 14, 2021)

NoumannomiAh said:


> 75 C - 84 C


That is a nice drop in temps. Manufacturers should smarten up and include an undervolt setting in the BIOS like they do on desktop motherboards.

When you have PL1 or PL2 or THERMAL throttling in Limit Reasons, you will almost always have EDP OTHER light up at the exact same time, usually under the RING column. Do not worry about EDP OTHER in this case. Your Limit Reasons screenshot shows that it was THERMAL throttling that was causing the problem.

Your undervolt is probably very close to the maximum possible. You can try to increase the cache undervolt some more but you will soon start seeing BSOD while gaming.



NoumannomiAh said:


> POWER STATUS CHANGE


Sometimes these messages will show up in the Log File because some laptops are set so they do not fully charge the battery. Are you running any HP software on your computer that has a feature like that? I would disable this if you do. Usually this software only lets the battery charge to 70%. The battery is constantly charged and discharged so it maintains this power level. If your computer does not have this feature then I am not sure what could be causing the POWER STATUS CHANGE messages every 5 seconds. This is definitely annoying but I do not think that this will interfere with smooth game play.

CPU temps and speed look good when gaming. There is a little bit of thermal throttling during Cinebench but it is probably not worth pulling your laptop apart to try to improve the cooling.



NoumannomiAh said:


> Why does Rise of the Tomb Raider cause GPU Power limit throttling


Are you talking about Nvidia GPU power limit throttling? Some games work the GPU harder than other games so they require more power to run at full speed. If the power limit is set low by HP, the GPU will be forced to power limit throttle and slow down. Not sure if it is possible to fix that problem.

Some laptops are setting the Nvidia GPU throttling temperature too low. You can use GPU-Z to see what throttling temperature your Nvidia GPU is set to. If this is a problem, you might be able to adjust this with Asus GPU Tweak if your GPU is supported.


----------



## NoumannomiAh (Aug 15, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> You can try to increase the cache undervolt


So, last time when I rushed and pushed cache to -150mV my PC got stuck and I had to force shut down and delete the config and change settings again. But I guess I should not rush and try to decrease a little by little and check where it is perfect for me! And yeah should I try to decrease the CPU CORE offset more or not? like it is already -250mV


unclewebb said:


> HP software on your computer


These is HP support assistant but I doubt I can change anything in that software but I will try to remove it if possible somehow..Cuz I noticed there was no POWER STATUS CHANGE while gaming for like 5-10 minutes and temp was always in 70=90's but when it shows POWER......my temp sometimes go in 90 but comes back in second or two I guess.


unclewebb said:


> Asus GPU Tweak


I will try this software and yeah my TEMP limit is 87 C for GPU as per GPU-Z is telling.
EDIT:
SEE THE SCREENSHOT OF Rise of the Tomb Raider while power limiting


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 15, 2021)

Looks like the GPU has a 50W power limit. Kind of lame. Not sure if it is possible to go beyond this.

Very rare for a 10th Gen mobile CPU to be 100% stable with the cache much beyond -100 mV. You can try to go further but I think you will have errors in the TS Bench very soon. -150 mV is always too much.

The core should be somewhere around -100 mV beyond the cache. Going further is of little to no benefit.


----------



## NoumannomiAh (Aug 15, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> -100 mV


Ok so mine is at -115.5mV cache and still working fine but I will test the TS bench if I get some error or whatsoever.



unclewebb said:


> 50W power limit


I guess that might be the case and I will try to fix it somehow if possible cuz it's a little annoying to me...and Thanks for the help..Really appreciate it


----------



## NoumannomiAh (Aug 15, 2021)

UPDATE : I managed to undervolt my NVIDIA GPU too(Check screenshots) .. By simply change curve in curve editor using MSI AFTERBURNER. And as I suspected earlier POWER STATUS CHANGE DOES CAUSE CPU HIGH TEMP(can't speak for others but by eliminating this my temps are normal ,otherwise it hit 90's).. I tested COD WARZONE and the log is given , check that there is no POWER STATUS CHANGE and the game runs smooth........
IMPORTANT: Before undervolting GPU , my GPU was limiting power and was causing POWER STATUS CHANGE that further causes high CPU temp in my case ... So ,what my theory says is that if you are successful enough to eliminate POWER STATUS CHANGE,  you might get more accurate results while gaming after UNDERVOLTING your CPU.
I am also uploading throttlestop settings that I updated, rest are the same

I shared this information here thinking that it will benefit the others too....ENJOY COOL TEMPS while gaming.
Greetings fellas!


----------

